# Memory cards Jeeeez !



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I have never heard of a Whiz Bang Card. My camera takes a Compact Flash Card. They are expensive. I have made peace with it. You should too. I buy mine from Walmart.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> I have never heard of a Whiz Bang Card. My camera takes a Compact Flash Card. They are expensive. I have made peace with it. You should too. I buy mine from Walmart.



X2


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Best Buy and Amazon a lot better ...

Staples NOT SO GOOD !


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I buy my computer components from Tigerdirect and Newegg
they get some good prices on memory cards also...

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=68&name=Flash-Memory

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=36&name=Flash-Memory&


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Brett ...

I also went om E-bay and purchased several Including an "Identical" Sony for $15.00 ....

Just a Knee jerk 

I thought Staples was OK ... NOT !!!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Depends on the card I have CF and SD cards. Usually Google and find the best price Amazon usually but have found a few deals at Office Depot for SD's. You need to look for the "sweet spot" in size 2-4gb cards are plenty big and cost much less than the mega cards. Also better to spread your images between a couple of cards just in case of a failure. Hope this helps.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am very interested in purchasing one (or two) of these cards. I have a Canon Powershot A580. It has a card in the battery compartment designated Canon MMC=plus
MMC-32MH. Is it likely that one of the flash memory cards can operate in this camera? If so which of the 4GB cards would you recommend from those on this page?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=36&name=Flash-Memory&

Thanks in advance for any advice/guidance on this matter. I really need extra space for photos.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> SDHC / SD memory card


http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/A580/A580A.HTM


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I purchased 2 of the 8GB Kingston cards from Buy.com. They were $12.95 each, but I had a free shipping promo so that was total cost. 

Best regards and thanks,
Frank_S


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It Appears Sony makes cards in Taiwan and Japan ... Anyone think like me that Japan IS Better ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW Someone sent me this !!! I knew it ... LOL


http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=918


----------

